
2016 Will Be the Year You Realize You Don’t Need the Blockchain - mpelembe
https://ripple.com/insights/2016-will-be-the-year-you-realized-you-dont-need-the-blockchain/
======
marvel_boy
>In 2015, experimenting with “blockchain technology” signalled >innovative
intent. This year, people will expect results.

Exactly !

